# Comment supprimer un correspondant dans Mail



## Vincemac (13 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

comment peut-on supprimer un destinataire dans Mail,
afin qu'il n'apparaisse pas lorsqu'on entre les 1ere lettre,
de son nom ou email?


merci
 
vincent


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2006)

Il y a deux solutions :

1/ Effacer TOUT ton carnet d'adresse   Assez amusant  

2/ Sous les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail (Pomme virgule), sixi&#232;me onglet "R&#233;daction", d&#233;cocher la deuxi&#232;me coche "Compl&#233;ter automatiquement les adresses"


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

Il est aussi possible plus simplement d'aller au menu Fen&#234;tre et d'Afficher les Destinataires pr&#233;c&#233;dents.
Tu pourras alors effacer le contact ind&#233;sirable et l'emp&#233;cher de s'afficher (s'il n'est pas dans le carnet d'adresses)


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

Tu peux aussi cliquer sur son nom dans le champ "destinataire" et cliquer ensuite dans le menu d&#233;roulant sur "supprimer l'adresse" (ou qq chose comme &#231;a, je suis pas sur ma machine en ce moment)


----------



## Vincemac (14 Juillet 2006)

je pense que la soluce de starmac est la meilleure 




			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est aussi possible plus simplement d'aller au menu Fenêtre et d'Afficher les Destinataires précédents.
> Tu pourras alors effacer le contact indésirable et l'empécher de s'afficher (s'il n'est pas dans le carnet d'adresses)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2006)

probablement parce que starmac  utilise un outil qui donne beaucoup d'informations sur le Mac et les applications
Un truc qui s'appelle  l'AIDE, atteignable depuis tous les menus
 

exemple totalement au pif  


> Correction d'adresses &#233;lectroniques
> 
> Lorsque vous saisissez une adresse dans Mail, elle vient s'ajouter &#224; la liste des Pr&#233;c&#233;dents destinataires. Pour utiliser &#224; nouveau cette adresse, il vous suffit de taper quelques caract&#232;res et Mail la compl&#232;te automatiquement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincemac (14 Juillet 2006)

c mieux de partager que chercher seul ds son coin


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2006)

oui et non
c'est tr&#232;s bien de partager et d'aider
Mais  ne pas utiliser les informations facilement accessibles  c'est
- se prendre pour quelqu'un qui estime ne pas avoir besoin de maitriser son outil ( le genre &#224; ne pas lire un mode d'emploi par exemple, y en a , ca existe)
ou
- utiliser des forums comme hotline gratosse
( ce qu'ils ne sont pas)


----------



## pim (15 Juillet 2006)

Maintenant &#231;a d&#233;pend aussi pas mal du caract&#232;re de chacun. Moi il faut vraiment que j'ai cherch&#233; pendant des heures, pour arriver &#224; avouer que je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver quelque chose 

En revanche aider autrui, quand c'est des choses que je comprends, j'aime bien


----------



## karim_bis (7 Octobre 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux aussi cliquer sur son nom dans le champ "destinataire" et cliquer ensuite dans le menu déroulant sur "supprimer l'adresse" (ou qq chose comme ça, je suis pas sur ma machine en ce moment)




Génial !

Merci ;-)


----------



## EX2945 (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Savez vous comment peut on faire la meme chose avec Mail sur Ipad ??? 

(excusez moi pour le manque de ponctuation et d accents je suis sur un ordinateur allemand).

Merci


----------

